# kiwi grip



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

anybody used this product themselves http://www.kiwigrip.com/
i am farmiliar with other kinds of nonskid application , gel , awlgrip, ect, just have never heard of it or seen it .
This is what the owner wants me to use so, just looking for someones stamp of approval thanks


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks like a good product. I have added sand on the paint when the paint is still tackie. I repaint over the sand with a final coat it does well for little or no cost. I use a jar and drill 1/16 holes through the lid (4 req'd), filled with sand a shake over the still wet paint. It takes practice to get the right pattern.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Kiwi Grip is a really cool product! It's goopy with a paste like consistency that provides great non-skid. It's available in five colors, uses a proprietary roller pad, and covers 80 sf/gallon. Take a look at the videos on YouTube, they give a good idea of how it looks and how to apply.

Kiwi Grip is used on large yachts with a painted finish which says a lot about the quality to me! It's even used by a few boat manufacturers in the mold to created the molded non-skid.

I'm not affiliated with Kiwi Grip but do like the product.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

sweet im gonna give it a try and post my results


----------

